# enemas before birth? advice please!



## mudpuddle (Mar 12, 2007)

ok so I am very aware that pooping during pushing is a common occurance. But i'm horrified by the thought of it. Especially the thought of dp witnessing it. I think I would much rather have an enema before hand to prevent it from happening during labor. Does this really prevent it from coming out while pushing though? I'd hate to go through the hassle/embarassment of the enema just to have it happen anyway...

my midwife has never brought it up so i dont know if they even offer it at the hospital i will be going to.

I may also have to be induced, which i heard makes it more likely to happen bc your bowels do not naturaly "cleanse" themselves before labor.

Ive also heard of many women giving themselves enemas at home before going to the hospital. Is this safe? How do you do it? what do you use? what do you have to buy?

I'm counting down the days till babys birth, and this is one thing that i can't seem to relax about. silly i know. but any advice would be wonderful.








:


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

I am getting induced on weds for IUGR. I just started today with an enema.
I am going to do one monday and tuesday as well.
I figure it is best to do it in the privacy of my own home and cleanse things out while I am not in horrid pain.
I just use an enema bag that you can get at CVS.
I have heard that enemas can induce labor in some women, so you should be careful. I have had no problems with cramping or anything after wards. I have done home enemas before the birth of my last 2 kids also.
I would only recommend to do it right before an induction or at the first signs of labor.
Some people are wierd about enemas, but I would rather have an enema than poop during labor and have my DC's see it. I could care less if DH sees it, but not the kids.
You could also ask the hopsital to give you one when you get there.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

One OB I knew summed it up correctly: "do you want it to plob out or spray out?" Enemas won't help you not stool during birth. It is a good sign that pushing is going well, and your care provider will just discretely wipe it away. Most women stool during pushing and I haven't seen a partner yet make a face or react strongly to it. most of the time you just stool a tiny bit, it's wiped away, and that is it. It usually isn't a huge amount at once.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

You won't care at that point. Trust me.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mudpuddle* 
my midwife has never brought it up so i dont know if they even offer it at the hospital i will be going to.

I may also have to be induced, which i heard makes it more likely to happen bc your bowels do not naturaly "cleanse" themselves before labor.

Ive also heard of many women giving themselves enemas at home before going to the hospital. Is this safe? How do you do it? what do you use? what do you have to buy?

I'm counting down the days till babys birth, and this is one thing that i can't seem to relax about. silly i know. but any advice would be wonderful.








:

I was induced. The hospital instructed me to please do an enema before coming to the hospital. Guess they dislike the thought as much as we do!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I was induced. No one mentioned an enema. I was nervous, worried -- ok, fine, I'll admit it -- petrified of pooping while pushing before hand.

I can totally, 100%, without a doubt say I couldn't have cared less while I was in labor. I have no idea if I did or not. DH is the joking sort and would rag on me for months if he had that sort of fuel. I've never heard one comment, I never heard anything that day, I have no idea if I pooped or not. And I don't care. If I did, someone cleaned it up quick and without a peep.


----------



## reillys_mom (Mar 5, 2005)

Even though this is #2 for me, I never even thought about this until recently. I guess one upside of taking castor oil to get labor going is that there wasn't anything left to come out. Or, my mw and dh never let me know there was, which shows that it wasn't a big deal. Still, an enema is one mw's hb prep list and I do have one ready.


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I was worried about this my first time, too, but it turned out not to be a big deal. They keep disposable pads under your bottom and whisk it away in a flash. Very, very discreet.


----------



## utuss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hah, I worried about this thing too....just the modest side of me rearing up! For my first birth, when I arrived at the hospital, I made sure to use the restroom just to go poop....I just wanted to make sure I was partially empty. I am not sure if it worked or not, but I managed to NOT poop while giving birth...I am sure I will poop everywhere for this second birth!


----------



## Vicitoria (Dec 17, 2004)

I thought I was totally empty having pooped or pukes out everything. I still pooped while pushing. It's normal and happens to most people. My husband doesn't even remember it happenning.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

It is normal....but can also be uncomfortable. I hated feeling like I had to poop so bad my butt would fall off.
I did not have that feeling with my last one in which I did have an enema. Plus it made it easier to poop after baby was born. Enemas can be very cleansing if done right and can make you feel alot better.
It worked for me.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I say this gently....if you are really that incomfortable with your body and the natural acts it perfoms, I think you need to really do some serious soul-searching, relaxation, deeply intuitive therapy. The absolute last thing you need while in labor is stress in any form. You created this child, you will give birth to this child. Nothing about that process is gross or shameful.
I'm going to assume that neither you nor your birth professionals are 12 year old boys, everyone involved should presumably have the maturity to deal with a little poo.


----------



## G8P4 (Jan 21, 2007)

PMing you.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. I was a bit worried, and thankfully I didn't, but if I had in the moment, I would NOT have cared one bit. An enema can not guarantee that you will clear everything out, and you don't want to worry about the discomfort of an enema while you are laboring.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
I say this gently....if you are really that incomfortable with your body and the natural acts it perfoms, I think you need to really do some serious soul-searching, relaxation, deeply intuitive therapy. The absolute last thing you need while in labor is stress in any form. You created this child, you will give birth to this child. Nothing about that process is gross or shameful.
I'm going to assume that neither you nor your birth professionals are 12 year old boys, everyone involved should presumably have the maturity to deal with a little poo.











Absolutely right on. It's okay to feel self-conscious, but try to realize that what you need to focus on is NOT how everyone else is reacting to your NATURAL body processes, but how YOU are reacting. Like the PP said, if you are really worried about it, take some time to REALLY think about it in the larger scheme of things. TALK to your DH about it... make sure he understands he happens, and why, and talk to your doctor about it - let them reassure you that the nurses/docs see it all the time, and clean it right up, and no one gives it a second thought because it's so natural & normal.

Personally, the thought of having an enima is so much more distasteful to me than pooping while pushing out my baby.

Heck, if it takes a little poop to get my little one out this time (as opposed to 31 hours of labor followed by a C-section), then bring on the poo!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparkprincess* 
I was worried about this my first time, too, but it turned out not to be a big deal. They keep disposable pads under your bottom and whisk it away in a flash. Very, very discreet.

Well that's good, that should make it a lot less disconcerting for a lot of people. I figured that would be the case, but reassurance is good.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
I say this gently....if you are really that incomfortable with your body and the natural acts it perfoms, I think you need to really do some serious soul-searching, relaxation, deeply intuitive therapy. The absolute last thing you need while in labor is stress in any form. You created this child, you will give birth to this child. Nothing about that process is gross or shameful.
I'm going to assume that neither you nor your birth professionals are 12 year old boys, everyone involved should presumably have the maturity to deal with a little poo.

Not trying to spark some sort of debate, but while I agree with you to a certain extent--that people _in general_ have gotten way to pre-occupied with image and etc. to the extent of doing really unnatural things _in general_; but I personally think that in this circumstance if it really makes you feel uncomfortable to, ahem, poop during labour, then that's how you feel and I don't think that doing "soul-searching" or "relaxation" is going to change that. All I can really take from that suggestion is that it's your opinion that somebody who would feel embarrassed about pooping in front of others should be ashamed that they're not "in touch" with themselves enough... whether you "say it lightly" or not... I really don't think it's entirely "unnatural" to be a bit self-conscious once in a while. Personally, I don't particularly love the idea (of pooping during labour) but I also wouldn't have an enema to prevent it, the word even sounds unpleasant.

My plan is, if I have time, to brew myself a nice ol' big cup of coffee long before I have go to to the hospital (provided I'm not to nauseated). That always clears out the system within a half hour or so


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 

Not trying to spark some sort of debate, but while I agree with you to a certain extent--that people _in general_ have gotten way to pre-occupied with image and etc. to the extent of doing really unnatural things _in general_; but I personally think that in this circumstance if it really makes you feel uncomfortable to, ahem, poop during labour, then that's how you feel and I don't think that doing "soul-searching" or "relaxation" is going to change that. All I can really take from that suggestion is that it's your opinion that somebody who would feel embarrassed about pooping in front of others should be ashamed that they're not "in touch" with themselves enough... whether you "say it lightly" or not... I really don't think it's entirely "unnatural" to be a bit self-conscious once in a while.

Thank you for posting this...I was just about to post something similar. I pooped while pushing (not just a little nugget either). It was a very uncomfortable feeling for me, and it really bummed me out...honestly. I knew there was nothing I could do about it, but that didn't change my discomfort. I wasn't "out of touch" with my body, and there was no amount of "soul searching" I could've done to change how I felt. IMO, pooping is gross, regardless of when it happens. Childbirth doesn't miraculously make pooping a beautiful thing....and just because something is natural, doesn't make it beautiful or any less gross. I think childbirth is an amazing process, but I can think of a few very gross aspects of childbirth...those things being by my opinion of course.


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
Thank you for posting this...I was just about to post something similar. I pooped while pushing (not just a little nugget either). It was a very uncomfortable feeling for me, and it really bummed me out...honestly. I knew there was nothing I could do about it, but that didn't change my discomfort. I wasn't "out of touch" with my body, and there was no amount of "soul searching" I could've done to change how I felt. IMO, pooping is gross, regardless of when it happens. Childbirth doesn't miraculously make pooping a beautiful thing....and just because something is natural, doesn't make it beautiful or any less gross. I think childbirth is an amazing process, but I can think of a few very gross aspects of childbirth...those things being by my opinion of course.

Thanks, that's basically what I wanted to say.

I was told I "wouldn't care once I was in labor." Well, once I WAS in labor, I found I cared a great deal AND was very uncomfortable. One of the nurses offered me an enema, and I went for it and was glad I did. I also think it sped up my labor a bit. But to each her own.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

I didn't have an enema and I didn't have any "embarrassing" incidents during delivery.


----------



## mudpuddle (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Not trying to spark some sort of debate, but while I agree with you to a certain extent--that people _in general_ have gotten way to pre-occupied with image and etc. to the extent of doing really unnatural things _in general_; but I personally think that in this circumstance if it really makes you feel uncomfortable to, ahem, poop during labour, then that's how you feel and I don't think that doing "soul-searching" or "relaxation" is going to change that. All I can really take from that suggestion is that it's your opinion that somebody who would feel embarrassed about pooping in front of others should be ashamed that they're not "in touch" with themselves enough... whether you "say it lightly" or not... I really don't think it's entirely "unnatural" to be a bit self-conscious once in a while.

Thank you. I also agree and was about to post something along those lines.

bobandjess, I understand what you're saying to some extent, but just because I wouldn't want a room full of people witnessing such a thing doesn't make me any less "in-touch" with my body, or with my son's birth. It's not like I would let it ruin my whole birth experience, but it is something that does make me uncomfortable and I would like to avoid it if possible. That's all. So thanks to everyone else for the advice.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

I think enemas can sometimes really help a labor along. While pushing you may not even remeber that you might poop, ,or you may worry about it so much that you get drawn out of your body and into a not so good headspace. If mom feels drawn to do one, I say go for it. I'll probably do one before this baby.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Frankly, I would have vastly preferred a quick poop to having my dimpled butt on display for all to see for untold hours.

But, labor ain't glamorous.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I wonder if labor/birth position has any impact on the poop issue. With dc#1 I labored/birthed on my back partially inclined and pooped a little (which was quickly and discretely swept away by the midwife and nurses) and I felt a little chagrine but had better things to think about. I don't think dh noticed, or if he did he didn't comment.

With dc#2 and dc#3 I labored and birthed on my hands and knees and there was no poop incidents.

So, I wonder if birthing on my back put more pressure on my rectum and therefore pushed out fecal matter during the birth. And if birthing on my hands and knees relieved the pressure, so nothing was pushed out...It's a thought (which may have not substance, but I put it out there).


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not the kind who is comfortable pooping in front of others -- I've been in pretty dire straits while dh was showering in our only bathroom, but still prefered waiting to going in while he was there -- but I found that I didn't notice whether or not I pooped in labour. I did, though, have a natural "cleaning out" during transition or so. For me, personally, an enema wouldn't have helped, but I think you have to do what makes you comfortable. It might help if you look into stats to see if enemas help prevent pooping during labour. I don't know what they are.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
I say this gently....if you are really that incomfortable with your body and the natural acts it perfoms, I think you need to really do some serious soul-searching, relaxation, deeply intuitive therapy. The absolute last thing you need while in labor is stress in any form.

Lots of people are uncomfortable with elimination processes. There was a time when I could psychosomatically bring on constipation if I was going to be somewhere where a public or shared restroom was the only option. Two things changed that: one, living in the third world and two, becoming a mother! No soul searching or therapy required!

I wholeheartedly agree that the last thing OP needs in labor is stress, and if the idea of moving her bowels during labor stresses her out, then perhaps an enema is in order for her.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I pooped when Ani was born. I just said "I have to poop!" and someone brought me a bedpan. I lifed up a little, pooped, and that was it. Noone mentioned anything and I felt SO much better.

I am a little nervous about pooping during this next birth, as it will hopefully be a water birth. I guess if I poop, someone will scoop it out with a net or something? I think I'll just not think about it. . .


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I just wanted to add that the enema was really no big deal. It was like 10 minutes of my life before I went to the hospital, wasn't painful or anything, so if you want to do it, why not?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Before DD I was horrified of the thought of pooing during labor. Well, my water broke, I was induced and I poo'd during labor. I was horribly embarrassed and the nurse didn't help the situation by mentioning it everytime she wiped it away. I hated that!! One thing that really helped me get ready for DS (because I was still thinking about pooing during DD) was to read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth about finding the monkey within. You know monkeys don't care if they puke, poop, etc during labor and honestly, we shouldn't either. I discussed this with my midwife and she actually told me she had no problem with poo and to go ahead and "S... all over her"--it's all good. I don't think I did poo with DS, at least no one mentioned it to me (I did ask DH not to tell me if it happened) and I don't see any in the pics.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

*


----------

